
How to Design Programs, Second Edition - byproxy
http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/matthias/HtDP2e/index.html
======
localhost3000
The unsung engineering school in Boston. Tough to get any love when MIT is a
few T stops away. Right on.

~~~
mechnik
Did Scheme/Lisp make new home at Northeastern? Olin Shivers is also there.
Some of his prose may not appeal to all but I find these legendary:
<http://www.scsh.net/docu/html/man.html>
<http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/shivers/autoweapons.html>

~~~
j2labs
I went to NEU for comp sci undergrad. While I was there it converted from a
Java school to a Scheme school. It happened almost overnight when they hired
Matthias Felleisen and told him to bring some of his friends.

I am so grateful to have had my education become heavily functional for my
last two years. Changed my life permanently for the better.

------
llambda
This is probably a bad comparison to make but I am curious, apropos SICP, how
does this book stack up? I notice right off the bat they're using Lisp.

Anyone who's read through this, do you think it's still valuable if you're
already working through SICP?

~~~
spiralganglion
I don't think anyone has read through this, in the second edition at least — 5
of the 13 chapters are blank.

I'm currently reading through SICP, and I think I'm going to stick with it
instead of reading [the existent parts of] HtDP. I like the style of writing
in SICP better. That said, if you're turned off by the writing in the first
chapter of HtDP, this note appears at the end of the chapter:

"Oh, and by the way, the rest of the book uses a tone that is appropriate for
a serious text."

~~~
blahedo
> _5 of the 13 chapters are blank._

It's an update of HtDP (<http://www.htdp.org/>) and it's still in progress. I
taught an intro (CS1) course using last year's draft (when chapters 1, 2, and
4 were all there was) and had no problems.

------
mechnik
Has this book received major updates lately? It has been available in draft
form for a while. Many chapters are still empty.

~~~
samth
Yes, the book has received significant updates lately. More updates are
available from the draft version:
<http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/matthias/HtDP2e/Draft/> . But, of course, it's
not done yet, so there are still parts missing.

------
sigzero
Is it out in book form yet or are they still growing it?

~~~
blahedo
Still growing---it's a lot more than last year but chapters 8--12 are still
blank. I imagine that by next fall it will be in near-final draft form and
they'll aim for a dead-tree publication date in time for Fall 2013, but that's
just a guess.

------
xboxrules
the first 7 chapters of the 2nd edition cover chapters 1-4 of the 1st edition
minus the parts that discuss imperative code

------
ahmetalpbalkan
I'm a tl;dr guy and really hate lisp books.

~~~
samth
tl;dr:

1\. You can't learn how to program quickly, but you can learn how to program.

2\. Remember the design recipe.

3\. The structure of your programs should follow the structure of your data.

